# Water ?



## woldsweather (Dec 7, 2015)

Brand new to this we got our motorhome a month ago and have spent 2 single nights in it. The first night we ran out of water within minutes of getting on site (in a car park ).The second time, I had a shower then we ran out. I measured the waste water the second time and got 17 litres out. I then filled up and measured the waste twice in both directions on our drive as there is a slight slope and got 40-42 litres both times. We are bitterly disappointed as we got it to by and large use off-site. I hate (well in fact have virtually never gone without ) not having a morning shower and we just see it as we have wasted £27000 as its not what we expected - ie spending a  few nights at a time off site. We had £1300 of accessories fitted that were to help with being off site, solar panel, invertor, microwave, 2 batteries, and seem to have wasted a lot of money.


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 7, 2015)

you do need to economically use your water supplies.....  get  in the shower  -  get wet - switch off  -  soap up  -   switch on -  rinse quickly turn off.   how big is your water tank and have you checked for leaks ?    if there are no leaks then is there space to install further tanks ?


----------



## ScamperVan (Dec 7, 2015)

woldsweather said:


> Brand new to this we got our motorhome a month ago and have spent 2 single nights in it. The first night we ran out of water within minutes of getting on site (in a car park ).The second time, I had a shower then we ran out. I measured the waste water the second time and got 17 litres out. I then filled up and measured the waste twice in both directions on our drive as there is a slight slope and got 40-42 litres both times. We are bitterly disappointed as we got it to by and large use off-site. I hate (well in fact have virtually never gone without ) not having a morning shower and we just see it as we have wasted £27000 as its not what we expected - ie spending a  few nights at a time off site. We had £1300 of accessories fitted that were to help with being off site, solar panel, invertor, microwave, 2 batteries, and seem to have wasted a lot of money.



That doesn't sound right. If you've been using the motorhome at temperatures below about 5 deg C it's possible that the safety valve is being activated and dumping all your water.

Can you give further details of your motorhome? Water tank capacity? Boiler type?


----------



## oppy (Dec 7, 2015)

The secret is to adapt. Living in a van is not the same as living in a house. Everything is finite, one has to adapt, and it's a very steep learning curve. If you must shower every day then it is, as has been mentioned,. eg wet, wash, rinse, and leave full luxurious showers 'till you reach a campsite, aire du camping car or an available water supply. But we are all tad ripe after a few days, so no one notices. Anyway welcome to this 'shower'(?) of eejits


----------



## shortcircuit (Dec 7, 2015)

The type of MH would help and if you no the fresh water capacity.  All the above describe a "sailors shower" as a means of conserving water.
If you expect to use the shower as you do at home it is not going to be possible.


----------



## izwozral (Dec 7, 2015)

You are not plugged into the mains so need to learn how to conserve water particularly if you are planning to go to remote areas. Carry extra water containers to extend the period of time between filling up. I have a 70 litre tank & carry a 25 litre container, this lasts me 10 days minimum.
You have to adapt to living in a MH or find a way to put wheels on your house!


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Dec 7, 2015)

Which motorhome do you have,


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 7, 2015)

motorway services often have showers....   sports centres have showers..... swimming pools have showers......  my university has showers in the toilets....  

but as everyone else has said  you have to learn water conservation  -  buy a small/tiny washing up bowl   -  re use the same water to wash hands in throughout the day  -  brush teeth using a cup -   buy bottled water to drink and keep tank water for showers and toilet. 

I have a huge tank and still carry  12 of those half gallon bottles with me.  

whenever I see a tap when I am out I fill up..  you never know when water will be available/unavailable.....

it is a fab life though......


----------



## Warickman (Dec 7, 2015)

*Warickman*

We have a basin in our shower so put some hot water in the basin soap all over from that then rinse of with the shower  job done


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Dec 7, 2015)

Methinks you did not fill it up fully.  Forget the gauge on the panels, they lie like politicians. Fill it  'til it flows over, and then you will be full.  I keep meaning to put a sight tube on the side of mine but at the moment I lift the seat over the tank and watch it till it is full. The gauge say 2/3 when at 1/3 and full at 2/3.  empty means  1/3 sometimes full to empty in one day but still 2/3.


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 7, 2015)

We bought a 2001 Autosleeper Palermo (to replace our CI Meridian which had a 120ltr water tank and a 100ltr grey water tank as well as a 50ltr black tank from a marine toilet), the Palermo had a 60ltr fresh water tank and a 50ltr waste water tank as well as a 17ltr cassette, absolutely useless, you would fill the tank from empty and pump water through to fill the hot water system, by the time you had got all the airlocks out the fresh water tank was empty so you had to fill it again before using any hot water or the airlocks started again, not practical unless you were on a campsite with your own tap, I made sure the van I bought had a 150ltr fresh water and a 100ltr grey water tanks, I could not find the one I wanted with a marine toilet so compromised


----------



## Tbear (Dec 7, 2015)

Please forgive my rudeness but you are being far too uptight about it. Stop spending money and get used to your van. Spend a little time on CS or CL type sites. They are very cheap but you will always have a plan B to fall back on. Most of the owners are very knowledgeable and helpful. Smooths out the learning curve.

Beware very cold weather (frozen pipes and fittings - expensive) until you have a little more experience.

Richard


----------



## whitevanwoman (Dec 7, 2015)

Come and visit Cumbria, we got plenty of free water up here...

Once you start getting out and about, you will develop the knack of "tap spotting" - lots of garages have a tap, some churchyards, cemeteries, sports fields, parks etc. Keep a couple of 5litre water containers (they cost about £1.50 for spring water in supermarkets and have a useful handle on them) handy for refilling - no one minds you filling a 5L container but they might not be happy if you got out a hose and refilled your whole tank. That said it's also worth carrying a 4-6foot piece of hose with a screw fitting on, and also a funnel, as sometimes taps can be in awkward places, or over a basin which the water container won't fit into. With a hose you can fill up from handbasins in public toilets, with the container on the floor. 

If you're near a canal, ask a boat owner where the nearest tap is or have a look at the Canal and Rivers Trust website, there is a map which shows all the canal service points. 

And even if you don't have a dog, you can always ask in shops, cafes, restaurants if they would refill your dog's water bottle - people are generally more willing to give you water for a dog than for a person. 

I used to be quite wary of asking about water but after spending the best part of the past 2 years in my van, with 2 dogs, I've become quite brazen, especially if I've spent money somewhere. A big duffle bag will fit a 5L bottle and hose in it and you can refill in pub toilets (I don't mean literally from the toilet!).  If you are brave enough, you can even park up near a campsite and walk in and use their tap, I've done this before, trying to look casual and nonchalant but probably looking a bit suspicious from trying to look around inconspicuously. But never had any problems doing this. 

Keeping water topped up when wilding is a bit of a continuous process but it's nice when you find a tap somewhere and you can make a mental note of it and know that in emergencies you've got a reserve source.

And if you are wilding and run out and can't find a tap, just post here on the forum and there's a good chance you will be close to another member's home and they will offer you a fill up. I'd do it although access to my house is tricky for large vans.


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 7, 2015)

once you have paid to be a full member and then downloaded the POIs - you will always be able to find taps and toilets .......


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 7, 2015)

Another case where a forum members asks for help or advice but doesn't mention his van make or model it's not mention in his profile either.

Alf


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 7, 2015)

he is new Alf....   maybe he doesn't realise how helpful the van model is for giving/getting  good assistance on here.....


----------



## RoaminRog (Dec 7, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> once you have paid to be a full member and then downloaded the POIs - you will always be able to find taps and toilets .......



woldsweather is a full member Collette.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Dec 7, 2015)

*Wet wipes are the way to go!*

Seriously ... enjoy the freeing up of time that you don't have to shower every day.  People didn't in the 'olden' days.  We are full timing ... shower every 3-5 days ... mostly when my hair gets me down.  Wet wipes or a strip wash do the trick.  Our water lasts 2-3 days.  Fill up at petrol stations, aires etc.


----------



## rugbyreddragon (Dec 7, 2015)

ScamperVan said:


> That doesn't sound right. If you've been using the motorhome at temperatures below about 5 deg C it's possible that the safety valve is being activated and dumping all your water.
> 
> Can you give further details of your motorhome? Water tank capacity? Boiler type?



The same thing happened to me when I first used the motorhome in low temperatures. Just turning a tap on activated the safety valve and having just filled the tank, it was immediately emptied. Fortunately this was spotted by another motorhomer who told me water was pouring out the back of the Hymer. If valve has been triggered need to get the internal temperature of the van up to a specified level in order to reset it. If the OP has a Truma heater, the heater only can be operated to heat the van without heating the water. This should all be covered in the motorhome manual.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Dec 7, 2015)

Cannot do without my morning shower and bought my motorhome to have all the luxuries of home ie. Sky tv, Internet, microwave, Genny, you name it I have it.
I have a 90 litre fresh water tank and carry an extra 40 litres onboard.
If I'm out and about for than 3/4 days i use the water poi or book into a C&CC site, being usually on my own means I only pay less than £10.00 with ehu.
Some but not all C&CC club sites have a motorhome stopover facility. You can use all their facilities for approx £7.50.
Have to agree with previous posts regarding something doesn't appear correct with your available water supply unless it's getting dumped for some reason. Fill up with a watering can at home, they usually have the capacity on them then you will know how much capacity you actually have.
I reckon I use at least 15 litres to fill the boiler and bleed the taps after filling my tank, I then top up the tank until it overflows. That 15 litres equates to a day / another shower.


----------



## T25babble (Dec 7, 2015)

Now I know why my water kept doing a vanishing act last week end in Cornwall!! As a matter of interest I have a selection of tap fittings to connect to my hosepipe , seem to be far too many different sort of taps...


----------



## maingate (Dec 8, 2015)

I always had a daily shower during my working years (usually working 7 days a week). I have found that myself (and my Wife) do not smell badly if we miss a day or two while away in the van. Of course it can depend on the ambient temperature.

We should have a sweep to guess what van the OP has. My money is on an Elddis because many of them came with a measly 40 litre fresh water tank.


----------



## andromeda (Dec 8, 2015)

*Grateful for Gertie*

Heavens, all this talk of water capacity! I sometimes dream of a new van but after this thread so grateful for Gerties simplicity. Onboard water tank, a wall fixed water boiler that goes on for 5mins while water runs and a fixed gas fire that makes van warm and toasty. Don't think I'd cope with all the luxury some of you talk about. Mind you I'm not planning to live in the van so perhaps I'd feel differently if I did.


----------



## woldsweather (Dec 8, 2015)

Its a Compass Rambler. I can't find a manual online. It appears to be 40 l as I have filled and emptied twice measuring the waste and got just over 40 l each time.


----------



## iampatman (Dec 8, 2015)

*Compass Rambler*

If it's one of these: Compass Avantgarde 180 review - Compass motorhomes | Practical Motorhome it says the water tank is 45l. Not a lot. But you've got a big payload, over 600kgs so maybe carry some extra water onboard?
Some friends of ours have had an additional water tank fitted to their Motorhome, I know it's additional expense but maybe something to consider?

Pat


----------



## Dezi (Dec 8, 2015)

Clunegapyears said:


> Seriously ... enjoy the freeing up of time that you don't have to shower every day.  People didn't in the 'olden' days.  We are full timing ... shower every 3-5 days ... mostly when my hair gets me down.  Wet wipes or a strip wash do the trick.  Our water lasts 2-3 days.  Fill up at petrol stations, aires etc.



I see common sense has turned up at last.

As a kid it  was a large tin basin once a week. 

As a working man it was most days when able.

In the van while on the road, every 2/3 days dependant on temperature with a strip wash inbetween.

The simple fact is that if you cannot adapt then you are going to miss out on so much such as a week on an isolated beach in northern Portugal or a week in the high alps away from the madding crowd, both times without any external facilities.

Skip that shower – a daily wash is doing you more harm than good - BT

Dezi


----------



## Morphology (Dec 8, 2015)

Also check your freshwater tank overflow.

Mine is 110L, and has a vertical pipe screwed into the drain hole in the bottom. The first few times I used the van, I'd find that I could lose 1/3 of a tank through the overflow whilst driving. Yes, I know there's an argument for never driving around carrying 100Kg of water, but sometimes it's comforting to leave home with a fairly full fresh tank and an empty loo, and know that I don't have to find any services for at least 4 days.

I fitted a one-way valve to the top of the overflow and haven't lost any since.

I'm not particularly frugal with water whist showering, washing, etc., and generally find two people use 10-20l per day.

So, a 45L tank is only going to last you a few days.

What many of us do is carry a plastic watering can (mine is 6l), and it is frequently no trouble to find a tap (Hint: POIs) and keep the fresh tank topped up.

Morph


----------



## Gerry Attrick (Dec 8, 2015)

Like most people, I live in a house overly-endowed with mod-cons and creature comforts and the chance to ESCAPE from this cosseted environment periodically has always been the main attraction for me to go camping.

In my view, if I'm not roughing it, I'm not enjoying it.

A little hardship is good for the soul and is, as they say, character-building....

Showers ? - pah, who needs 'em ?

What can a shower achieve that a good stripdown wash can't, apart from waste a lot of water ?

As in most pursuits, it's horses for courses.

Those camping people desirous of house-on-wheels luxury should buy the appropriate vehicle for their anticipated needs, having adequately researched the vehicle's capabilities BEFORE purchase......


----------



## Obanboy666 (Dec 8, 2015)

Gerry Attrick said:


> Like most people, I live in a house overly-endowed with mod-cons and creature comforts and the chance to ESCAPE from this cosseted environment periodically has always been the main attraction for me to go camping.
> 
> In my view, if I'm not roughing it, I'm not enjoying it.
> 
> ...



I did buy the appropriate vehicle ie. It has virtually all the luxuries of home.
Regarding roughing it, Been there done that. Iwould have bought a tent if I had wanted to rough it. Have at least 1 shower a day at home and a bath on an evening, 1 shower a day when out in the motorhome is a minimum for me.


----------



## witzend (Dec 8, 2015)

woldsweather said:


> Brand new to this we got our motorhome a month ago and have spent 2 single nights in it. The first night we ran out of water within minutes of getting on site.



What happened to the water in those min's did your frost dump valve open at some time on your journey if you didn't use it in a few mins it had to go some where these valve are notorious for opening when they feel like it for no reason. 45 ltr is a small tank though


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 8, 2015)

There must be somewhere to fit one of these Plastimo Flexible Fresh Water Tanks ?

Simple to fill main tank from one of these via a tap in the pipework.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (Dec 8, 2015)

@ Obanboy...

You don't seem to have a problem with YOUR motorhome, it obviously fits most of your requirements and that's good.

My comment was more for the benefit of the OP, who seems to have purchased a vehicle that falls somewhat short of his expectations with regard to on-board water capacity, but is hardly a cause for weeping and wailing if he sensibly adapts to the situation.


----------



## Tezza (Dec 8, 2015)

We carry these and can thoroughly reccomend them. handy if your running a bit low on water.



PitROK Revitalise Shower Fresh Wipes: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Personal Care


----------



## Debroos (Dec 8, 2015)

Please don't let your situation get you down.
Everyone on here is right. It is a different experience and part of the simplicity of life in the wild is that the basics are a challenge and soon just become part of life, just different from home life challenges and much more enjoyable and stress free imho....and sympathies to all those Cumbrians etc who are flooded. The one time you don't want free water.


----------



## Tbear (Dec 8, 2015)

Gerry Attrick said:


> @ Obanboy...
> 
> You don't seem to have a problem with YOUR motorhome, it obviously fits most of your requirements and that's good.
> 
> My comment was more for the benefit of the OP, who seems to have purchased a vehicle that falls somewhat short of his expectations with regard to on-board water capacity, but is hardly a cause for weeping and wailing if he sensibly adapts to the situation.



Your comments sound a little harsh as many of us found issues with our vans after purchase. The OP is just requesting a little help with one such issue. Most seem to be of the opinion that it is not as bad as he thinks.

Richard


----------



## maingate (Dec 8, 2015)

If everyone was to be open and honest, they would admit that they did not buy a van with the ideal layout for them. It often takes 2 or 3 vans before approaching that point. We were all newcomers once but most forget that when they are preaching.

My first van was an Elddis (who also brand the same vans under the Compass name). I lived in mine for weeks at a time while working around the country on contract and managed OK with a 45 litre tank. Bear in mind I was solo and often able to shower at the facility where I was working.

The smaller Compass/Elddis vans have small tanks and limited storage, so I would offer this advice to the OP. If you join the Camping and Caravan Club, you can use their Temporary Holiday sites for a few £ per night and this will ease you into camping off grid. As a newbie, the friendly members will be a mine of information. If you went down this path, you could buy a 40 litre Aquaroll and keep it in the shower when travelling. I know that the Compass/Elddis vans come with an external 12 volt socket, so you will need a pump to transfer from Aquaroll to onboard tank.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 8, 2015)

We use several 10 litre collapsible water containers we fill as many as we think we may need and top up our fresh water tank as required they fold fairly flat for storage and can be refilled as required, I just place on the rear seat and pipe out of window to siphon into tank.
I don't think the van payload will let the OP fit a larger or additional tank.
Alf


----------



## klaatu (Dec 8, 2015)

Was the MH bought from a dealer, and they fitted the extras knowing the intended reason for them? If so, then I would have thought that the dealer had a responsibility to point out the small water capacity before purchase? And perhaps there is some redress to be had with the dealer?

Steve


----------



## Dezi (Dec 8, 2015)

I go along with Tezza (on this topic) because we are usually away for 5/6 weeks we always take 4 packs of these.

PitROK Revitalise Shower Fresh Wipes: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Personal Care

Because I'm worth it !!!

Dezi


----------



## Tony Lee (Dec 8, 2015)

The OP is perfectly justified in complaining about the miserable amount of water this modern motorhome can carry. Just about forces the occupants to use paper plats to save wasting water washing plates.


----------



## woldsweather (Dec 9, 2015)

O I did fill it till it overflowed. I can only think that the suggestion by someone that the water sloshes around as you travel and overflows in the overflow pipe is what's happened. Is there a problem with blocking the overflow pipe and filling till it comes out of the inlet?

 Thanks for all the suggestions here. 

Will investigate a further tank. 2 nights further down the line and I would never have bought this MH knowing what I know now. Never though for a moment that a MH would have a tank less than 80l or 100l. I am planning on taking my caravan aquaroll (traded in the caravan for the MH). NO idea how I will get the water from the roll to the tank. Really peed off if I have to get a pump as the beauty of this was filing up with a hose pipe and having enough water not to worry about running out. As regards Caravan clubs we are in both, but the plan was not to use sites as I am a Yorkshireman and don't like paying out money.

Thanks for all the tips.




GWAYGWAY said:


> Methinks you did not fill it up fully.  Forget the gauge on the panels, they lie like politicians. Fill it  'til it flows over, and then you will be full.  I keep meaning to put a sight tube on the side of mine but at the moment I lift the seat over the tank and watch it till it is full. The gauge say 2/3 when at 1/3 and full at 2/3.  empty means  1/3 sometimes full to empty in one day but still 2/3.


----------



## maingate (Dec 9, 2015)

woldsweather said:


> O I did fill it till it overflowed. I can only think that the suggestion by someone that the water sloshes around as you travel and overflows in the overflow pipe is what's happened. Is there a problem with blocking the overflow pipe and filling till it comes out of the inlet?
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions here.
> 
> ...



Have you actually looked to see if there is a 12 volt supply near the filling point on your van. If it is an Elddis/Compass, it should have one. There should be a small, round, 2 pin socket with a clear plastic cover over it.

Another thing that springs to mind is that you should have a separate fresh water tank for the toilet flush (which holds 10 litres). You have not got the two of them mixed up have you?


----------



## vindiboy (Dec 9, 2015)

woldsweather said:


> Brand new to this we got our motorhome a month ago and have spent 2 single nights in it. The first night we ran out of water within minutes of getting on site (in a car park ).The second time, I had a shower then we ran out. I measured the waste water the second time and got 17 litres out. I then filled up and measured the waste twice in both directions on our drive as there is a slight slope and got 40-42 litres both times. We are bitterly disappointed as we got it to by and large use off-site. I hate (well in fact have virtually never gone without ) not having a morning shower and we just see it as we have wasted £27000 as its not what we expected - ie spending a  few nights at a time off site. We had £1300 of accessories fitted that were to help with being off site, solar panel, invertor, microwave, 2 batteries, and seem to have wasted a lot of money.



It is pleasant to shower daily but NOT life threatening if you don't. use the frugal showering method others have  posted about or a strip wash uses only a basin full of water, I suspect you are relying on the water gauge in your van when filling with water , these are unreliable, so keep filling your tank until it overflows , then you are sure it is full, I doubt you have a leak anywhere as this would soon show and if the tank [HOT] valve was open you would get air spluttering when you ran the taps and you would see water under the van, if after all this you still do not have enough water you will need to fit a bigger tank or carry extra water in plastic containers as most of us do. It is a learning curve, people have changed vans and lost lots of money for lesser reasons.:idea-007::idea-007:


----------



## Tbear (Dec 9, 2015)

Gerry can such as GO Outdoors 25 Litre Jerry Can | GO Outdoors are cheap and often easy to store. Use the hose for filling your tank as a syphon or get a funnel (watering can works well) and simple pour it into main tank. The advantage is that you can see how much water you have as gauges or often inaccurate and in winter water is less liable to freeze inside the vehicle. It would be a great shame to become fed up with such a major investment over a drop of water.

Richard

We have a couple like this Buy Lichfield 10 Litre Heavy Duty Water Carrier with Tap at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Water carriers. that will sit on the side next to the sink so can be used directly. Being 10 litres they are easy to carry and sit nicely on the floor when in transit.


----------



## iampatman (Dec 9, 2015)

Unfortunately that's not possible. The op's Motorhome doesn't have any external lockers and looking at the layout it would be very difficult to fit one inside. 

Pat


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 9, 2015)

That's why I suggested 10litre folding water carriers.When empty they take less room up

Alf





iampatman said:


> Unfortunately that's not possible. The op's Motorhome doesn't have any external lockers and looking at the layout it would be very difficult to fit one inside.
> 
> Pat


----------



## Tbear (Dec 9, 2015)

Alf 1 said:


> That's why I suggested 10litre folding water carriers.When empty they take less room up
> 
> Alf



We had "issues" with the folding ones when we tent camped. Taps and caps leaked and they had a habit of bursting. We tried a couple of different types and found the standard very low. I would not fancy a 10 ltr water leak in the van.

Richard


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 9, 2015)

My 3 have done many to tours of the highlands and wildcard for about 10years so either I have been lucky or you unlucky it's all about experience and ours have served us well we use them at home when water turned off and in the floods of 2007 we used for a few weeks when our water main turned off back and forth to the water browser.

Alf





Tbear said:


> We had "issues" with the folding ones when we tent camped. Taps and caps leaked and they had a habit of bursting. We tried a couple of different types and found the standard very low. I would not fancy a 10 ltr water leak in the van.
> 
> Richard


----------



## Tbear (Dec 9, 2015)

Alf 1 said:


> My 3 have done many to tours of the highlands and wildcard for about 10years so either I have been lucky or you unlucky it's all about experience and ours have served us well we use them at home when water turned off and in the floods of 2007 we used for a few weeks when our water main turned off back and forth to the water browser.
> 
> Alf



Alf

I meant no disrespect, just that the OP should be cautious of them and get good quality. We tried one of those concertina ones which burst the first time we filled it  but I am sure the ones that David is talking about would last a lot longer.

Richard


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Dec 9, 2015)

rugbyreddragon said:


> The same thing happened to me when I first used the motorhome in low temperatures. Just turning a tap on activated the safety valve and having just filled the tank, it was immediately emptied. Fortunately this was spotted by another motorhomer who told me water was pouring out the back of the Hymer. If valve has been triggered need to get the internal temperature of the van up to a specified level in order to reset it. If the OP has a Truma heater, the heater only can be operated to heat the van without heating the water. This should all be covered in the motorhome manual.



THE CLOTHES PEG.  obviously never been told about it. Just do not forget to take it off when it gets cold and not using the van.


----------



## woldsweather (Dec 10, 2015)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> Which motorhome do you have,



Compass Rambler 140


----------



## woldsweather (Dec 10, 2015)

GWAYGWAY said:


> Methinks you did not fill it up fully.  Forget the gauge on the panels, they lie like politicians. Fill it  'til it flows over, and then you will be full.  I keep meaning to put a sight tube on the side of mine but at the moment I lift the seat over the tank and watch it till it is full. The gauge say 2/3 when at 1/3 and full at 2/3.  empty means  1/3 sometimes full to empty in one day but still 2/3.



Never occurred to use the gauge as told by dealer they were inaccurate. Filled to overflowing so cant understand why it ran out before we tried the shower at all on the first night and after one shower on the second. Heading off tomorrow for 2 nights. RE the low temperatures causing hot tank to empty, can't see how you get round that as you surely shouldn't sleep with a gas heater on?


----------



## shortcircuit (Dec 10, 2015)

Do you switch off your gas central heating at home at night?


----------



## woldsweather (Dec 10, 2015)

Tbear said:


> Please forgive my rudeness but you are being far too uptight about it. Stop spending money and get used to your van. Spend a little time on CS or CL type sites. They are very cheap but you will always have a plan B to fall back on. Most of the owners are very knowledgeable and helpful. Smooths out the learning curve.
> 
> Beware very cold weather (frozen pipes and fittings - expensive) until you have a little more experience.
> 
> Richard



Sites no good to us we are musicians we are parking up in pub car parks where we play.  Re cold weather, well the last night we were out recently a week ago it was 10C all night and still found it too cold with thermals on thick duvets and hot water bottlers so after this w/e that's it till March! (Have Reynauds Disease so it gets painfully cold)


----------



## woldsweather (Dec 10, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> once you have paid to be a full member and then downloaded the POIs - you will always be able to find taps and toilets .......



I am but when the new POI map was recently published I asked if there was supposed to be a nlank map with nothing on iy but no one replied.


----------



## woldsweather (Dec 10, 2015)

Alf 1 said:


> Another case where a forum members asks for help or advice but doesn't mention his van make or model it's not mention in his profile either.
> 
> Alf



Its definitely in the thread somewhere. Compass Rambler 140 Peugeot Boxer.


----------



## woldsweather (Dec 10, 2015)

Clunegapyears said:


> Seriously ... enjoy the freeing up of time that you don't have to shower every day.  People didn't in the 'olden' days.  We are full timing ... shower every 3-5 days ... mostly when my hair gets me down.  Wet wipes or a strip wash do the trick.  Our water lasts 2-3 days.  Fill up at petrol stations, aires etc.



Will have to get used to washing instead but feel seriously uncomfortable without a shower.


----------



## woldsweather (Dec 10, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> Cannot do without my morning shower and bought my motorhome to have all the luxuries of home ie. Sky tv, Internet, microwave, Genny, you name it I have it.
> I have a 90 litre fresh water tank and carry an extra 40 litres onboard.
> If I'm out and about for than 3/4 days i use the water poi or book into a C&CC site, being usually on my own means I only pay less than £10.00 with ehu.
> Some but not all C&CC club sites have a motorhome stopover facility. You can use all their facilities for approx £7.50.
> ...



At last! Someone else who cant face the day without a shower!


----------



## woldsweather (Dec 10, 2015)

maingate said:


> I always had a daily shower during my working years (usually working 7 days a week). I have found that myself (and my Wife) do not smell badly if we miss a day or two while away in the van. Of course it can depend on the ambient temperature.
> 
> We should have a sweep to guess what van the OP has. My money is on an Elddis because many of them came with a measly 40 litre fresh water tank.




Compass Rambler 140. Seem to have something to do with Elddis?


----------



## ScamperVan (Dec 10, 2015)

woldsweather said:


> . RE the low temperatures causing hot tank to empty, can't see how you get round that as you surely shouldn't sleep with a gas heater on?



Yes, we do.  We have a truma boiler (dual fuel), located in the garage and vented to the outside. It provides hot water and/or blown air hearing to the inside of the motorhome - it's designed to be used at anytime. 
I would imagine your motorhome is similar?


----------



## woldsweather (Dec 10, 2015)

maingate said:


> If everyone was to be open and honest, they would admit that they did not buy a van with the ideal layout for them. It often takes 2 or 3 vans before approaching that point. We were all newcomers once but most forget that when they are preaching.
> 
> My first van was an Elddis (who also brand the same vans under the Compass name). I lived in mine for weeks at a time while working around the country on contract and managed OK with a 45 litre tank. Bear in mind I was solo and often able to shower at the facility where I was working.
> 
> The smaller Compass/Elddis vans have small tanks and limited storage, so I would offer this advice to the OP. If you join the Camping and Caravan Club, you can use their Temporary Holiday sites for a few £ per night and this will ease you into camping off grid. As a newbie, the friendly members will be a mine of information. If you went down this path, you could buy a 40 litre Aquaroll and keep it in the shower when travelling. I know that the Compass/Elddis vans come with an external 12 volt socket, so you will need a pump to transfer from Aquaroll to onboard tank.




We have an aquaroll as we traded in the caravan for the Compass Rambler 140. Sites are no use as we are travelling musicians parking up near pubs where we play.


----------



## woldsweather (Dec 10, 2015)

maingate said:


> Have you actually looked to see if there is a 12 volt supply near the filling point on your van. If it is an Elddis/Compass, it should have one. There should be a small, round, 2 pin socket with a clear plastic cover over it.
> 
> Another thing that springs to mind is that you should have a separate fresh water tank for the toilet flush (which holds 10 litres). You have not got the two of them mixed up have you?



Yes there is the socket for a water pump it was pointed out by the dealer. I am admittedly confused re the toilet flush. In the toilet cassette compartment there is a swing out filler which I assume is for the toilet flush but it has been full to half an inch from the top and I haven't had to top it up yet.


----------



## woldsweather (Dec 10, 2015)

shortcircuit said:


> Do you switch off your gas central heating at home at night?



On a timer 6.30- 8.00 am and 4.30-6.00 pm  No mains gas in our village. Are you saying people leave heating on at night (gas). The only 2 motorhomers I know say they certainly wouldn't.


----------



## ScamperVan (Dec 10, 2015)

For info 

Built on the Peugeot 2.2 Hdi Boxer Chassis, Compass are owned by the Explorer group they run alongside the Elddis range and are carefully crafted in Co Durham in the United Kingdom 

Hand Books


----------



## maingate (Dec 10, 2015)

woldsweather said:


> We have an aquaroll as we traded in the caravan for the Compass Rambler 140. Sites are no use as we are travelling musicians parking up near pubs where we play.



Just a bit of information for you for the next time you have a query or problem.

Give the members on here every bit of information you can, otherwise you may not get accurate help. For instance, on this thread I have no idea what year your van is. I presume it is a fairly recent model by the purchase price. The model number is important too as it denotes the size and layout of the van.


----------



## shortcircuit (Dec 10, 2015)

woldsweather said:


> On a timer 6.30- 8.00 am and 4.30-6.00 pm  No mains gas in our village. Are you saying people leave heating on at night (gas). The only 2 motorhomers I know say they certainly wouldn't.



Yes.  Why would you not?  Like at home have your boiler regularly serviced and fit a CO alarm.


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 10, 2015)

another thing you could do is to line all your cupboards with insulation material..  and put carpet on some of the walls ...  and put up a curtain inside your habitation door...   all these help with the cold....


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 10, 2015)

I posted about your van model in post 17.  It was post58 before you posted the info.  This ought to be in your profile it's where forum member   look when try to help. 
When filling the water tank don't have the water running to fast fill it at a steady rate some tanks can blow air and water back particularly ones where t h e overflow is incorporated in the filler you might not be filling the tank to capacity. Unless you have an on board tank and then you can check if full. Or not 
What does the handbook give the tank capacity as.

Alf





woldsweather said:


> Its definitely in the thread somewhere. Compass Rambler 140 Peugeot Boxer.


----------



## jammy vestor (Dec 29, 2015)

*Water*

Hi Woldsweather, if I were in your situation I would look under or around the vehicle for a large enough space to take another tank, and have one made to fit the space. A stainless steel tank with a fill and drain tap and a method of transfer to the existing tank (pump or gravity). It could be made to size by just about any fabrication company and they may fit it for a price! I have around 400 litres of fresh on my RV but with 5 of us on board still can use it all in 3-4 days. 45 litres would last us an evening. I always plan water stops through a week to restock at least twice, I have a large diesel tank and large LPG tank, so they will last a good while and not so critical. I carry manhole keys to tip grey and black waste too. Picking the quiet time to take care of business is essential for my big beast. I have a small piece of tape stuck on the side of the wheel arch to help with lining up the drain port over the manhole with the mirrors. I did have a little issue once where I basically tried to drain into a blocked manhole and filled it right up! Steep learning curve that morning.  My water tank takes 20 to 30 minutes to fill with my hose and garden tap, a 5 litre water bottle would not be practical only to fill the kettle for teas. Good luck on your adventures.


----------



## woldsweather (Dec 30, 2015)

Alf 1 said:


> I posted about your van model in post 17.  It was post58 before you posted the info.  This ought to be in your profile it's where forum member   look when try to help.
> When filling the water tank don't have the water running to fast fill it at a steady rate some tanks can blow air and water back particularly ones where t h e overflow is incorporated in the filler you might not be filling the tank to capacity. Unless you have an on board tank and then you can check if full. Or not
> What does the handbook give the tank capacity as.
> 
> Alf



I have only just had an email re this thread and seen your post (and dozens of others) so don't seem to get a notification each time theres a post.


----------



## woldsweather (Dec 30, 2015)

Tbear said:


> We had "issues" with the folding ones when we tent camped. Taps and caps leaked and they had a habit of bursting. We tried a couple of different types and found the standard very low. I would not fancy a 10 ltr water leak in the van.
> 
> Richard



Yes when we camped I bought one online, it leaked from new, so sent it back, 2nd one leaked, and 3rd so got the message!


----------



## woldsweather (Dec 30, 2015)

jammy vestor said:


> Hi Woldsweather, if I were in your situation I would look under or around the vehicle for a large enough space to take another tank, and have one made to fit the space. A stainless steel tank with a fill and drain tap and a method of transfer to the existing tank (pump or gravity). It could be made to size by just about any fabrication company and they may fit it for a price! I have around 400 litres of fresh on my RV but with 5 of us on board still can use it all in 3-4 days. 45 litres would last us an evening. I always plan water stops through a week to restock at least twice, I have a large diesel tank and large LPG tank, so they will last a good while and not so critical. I carry manhole keys to tip grey and black waste too. Picking the quiet time to take care of business is essential for my big beast. I have a small piece of tape stuck on the side of the wheel arch to help with lining up the drain port over the manhole with the mirrors. I did have a little issue once where I basically tried to drain into a blocked manhole and filled it right up! Steep learning curve that morning.  My water tank takes 20 to 30 minutes to fill with my hose and garden tap, a 5 litre water bottle would not be practical only to fill the kettle for teas. Good luck on your adventures.



Have found a local company who can make a water tank if theres room, so will take van for them to have a look.


----------



## David & Ann (Dec 30, 2015)

Is a second tank a good idea!!! Depending what motorhome you have the weight could be a problem. Remember 1 litre of water is 1Kg in weight this might mount up to your MH being over weight. In turn it would cost you more fuel and other things included with the extra weight. Something to bear in mind. My humble advice has already been given, wet, wash and rinse and most important, always fill up at every oportunity you get. Having gained a lot of experience on the road, these little but important things are embedded in your mind, water, electricity, emptying out and filling up. I think you will find in most MH's fresh water tanks are about 70L. mine was, but had it replaced for a 100L. Purchase a 20L plastic water bag which you hang outside to heat up by the sun, this would give you a good inkling as to how to control your use of water.Everything you do is trial and error and put it all down to experience. ☺☺


----------



## pughed2 (Dec 30, 2015)

*Comfort in the camper*

It takes weeks if not months to get used to doing things to suit in a motorhome............I soon realised they are very complicated machines like a mini house. I suspect you are not filling nor using main tank properly in conjunction with your boiler.............follow advice or instructions on here or consult the dealer. But persevere because there is nothing like travelling around Europe in a MH. I travel long distances in mine so don't use the main tank at all..........I carry 7.5 gallons of water in plastic containers in special storage points around my shower, and refill daily. A bath for me is putting the van heaters on, and hot sink of water and good wash all over...........it does the job ok..........pughed2


----------



## Deleted member 13867 (Dec 30, 2015)

I cant believe that you would consider the expense and extra weight of a second tank. If you leave the shower running all the time you are in it the water will not last for long at all. put a restrictor in line to the shower or get an eco shower head. As has been said you cant act like you are on mains water with a smallish tank. If you do no amount of water storage will fulfill your demands. Turn the shower off when you are wet and again to rinse off. We used to shower with a garden sprayer of 4 litres capacity this used to do for two of use with water to spare. I think it is not the capacity of the water tank more your expectations given time and an open mind you will master the art of water conservation. And if all else fails wet wipes are a godsend.
Happy new year
Dave


----------



## hypno (Jan 3, 2016)

My shower consists of warm water from the stove poured into a recycled 2 liter milk carton job done easy peasy!


----------



## woldsweather (Jan 4, 2016)

No I would see the junk mail folder as bold in a column to the left in outlook. Have just spotted notifications were daily rather than instantly, don't know how that happened as I would always choose instant.


----------



## snowbirds (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi maybe in was lost in the translation "Wildcamping" to go into the wild with little back up and live rough.
You could try a nice 5 star hotel and wild in the car park but also have a room to shower in with room service included.

Snowbirds.:drive::cool1::wacko:


----------



## Tbear (Jan 4, 2016)

snowbirds said:


> Hi maybe in was lost in the translation "Wildcamping" to go into the wild with little back up and live rough.
> You could try a nice 5 star hotel and wild in the car park but also have a room to shower in with room service included.
> 
> Snowbirds.:drive::cool1::wacko:



I know what you mean and I do agree. Wildcamping in a motorhome does sound a bit silly but we don't always like to wildcamp (have done it without even a tent) all the time. I am sure some use their motorhome as a base camp but a little luxury goes a long way at times. 

Richard


----------



## tidewatcher (Jan 4, 2016)

*and not a drop to drink*

Came to motor homing after sailing, believe me there is no shortage of water when you are driving past taps, service points, camp sites every day. A weeks passage on a yacht tends to concentrate the "water usage" mind somewhat, after all it is not the (essential?) morning shower which you would miss but something to drink! If you want the ability to live as if you are at home then maybe motor homes are not for you. Maybe anyone contemplating taking up the "wild camping" lifestyle would be wise to hire a motor home first to see what it is like.......


----------



## shaunr68 (Jan 4, 2016)

woldsweather said:


> Sites no good to us we are musicians we are parking up in pub car parks where we play.


Perfect, ask the landlord if they mind you topping up your water tank.

I think a second tank with a greater capacity would be a good move.  You've spent a lot of money on the camper and had it tailored to your needs, but a 45L fresh water tank is IMHO inadequate for wild camping.

However while a second tank would extend your capacity allowing you to wild camp for longer, it is still a good idea to change your habits, conserving what water you have with frugal showers, re-using dish water (wipe the floor, use for flushing toilet, clean the bathroom, even wash a panel on the van) etc.

We've just spent a year travelling all over the continent, predominantly wild camping, car parks and aires.  Water capacity 81 litres, plus a 25L jerry can behind the driver's seat and several 5L water bottles as an emergency supply.  In 20,000 miles and 26 countries only once did we completely run out of water, that was while staying on a hotel car park at Sergiyev Posad in Russia.  We had just enough to fill the dogs' water bowl but couldn't wash up after dinner, and missed our morning coffee!  I thought the "aire" would have facilities but it was out of season.  We filled up the following morning at a petrol station.  At home I liked a bath every day and sometimes a shower in the morning as well before work, but soon got used to showering only every second or third day.  A few wet wipes makes for a convenient bath substitute!



woldsweather said:


> Re cold weather, well the last night we were out recently a week ago it was 10C all night and still found it too cold with thermals on thick duvets and hot water bottlers so after this w/e that's it till March! (Have Reynauds Disease so it gets painfully cold)



Leave the heating on low overnight.  We've camped up the Carpathian mountains in a foot of snow and were quite cosy in the van.

Good luck.  Persevere, you may have to change your habits a little but it will be well worth the effort.


----------



## twosugars (Jan 4, 2016)

Before you fit extra tanks or drums of water, you need to find out how close you are to your motorhomes gross vehicle weight - also referred to as maximum authorised mass. Its suprisingly easy to creep over the limit and the DVSA checkpoint bods have NO sense of humor.

Some good advice here; How to weigh your ?van | Advice | Practical Motorhome


----------



## twosugars (Jan 4, 2016)

Alternatively, if you are close to your gvw (maximum technically permitted mass) and everything you have loaded in your van is  considered "essential", you may be able to uprate your van. Try these guys at sv tech. They raised my folks autocruise starblazer from 3.5tonnes to 3.8 just by fitting khun air bags to the existing rear suspension and dealt with dvsa when fitting the new vehicle plate. Top guys!

SvTech - Motor Homes

Just make sure your driving licence covers you for over 3.5 tonnes,  you need group C1.


----------



## Tbear (Jan 4, 2016)

twosugars said:


> Alternatively, if you are close to your gvw (maximum technically permitted mass) and everything you have loaded in your van is  considered "essential", you may be able to uprate your van. Try these guys at sv tech. They raised my folks autocruise starblazer from 3.5tonnes to 3.8 just by fitting khun air bags to the existing rear suspension and dealt with dvsa when fitting the new vehicle plate. Top guys!
> 
> SvTech - Motor Homes
> 
> Just make sure your driving licence covers you for over 3.5 tonnes,  you need group C1.



And your brakedown insurance covers you as many will not recover over 3.5 tonne.

Richard


----------



## twosugars (Jan 4, 2016)

Rac / Camping and caravan club "Arrivals" breakdown scheme. Roadside, relay and recovery for up to 7.5 tonne


----------



## woldsweather (Mar 4, 2016)

Just to resurrect this thread. We have just had our third night away in this MH since getting it last November. Filled up with cold water as only I know. We were out for 5 hours in the evening. The following morning BEFORE attempting a shower and before washing up we ran out of water. We had used a 5 l bottle additional to the vans tank. ON getting home I measured what came out of the waste and there was 13 l, which makes it only 8 litres was used from the cold tank.

Back to the dealer (as by this week the engine had stopped starting).

No success the engine started every day for them and they put in and took out about 40 l of weater which is as I expected because tyhese are the figuresd I get at home.

I left the dealer with a full tank of cold and drove the level straight 15 miles home. As an experiment I thought id see how much it too to top up to overflowing and it took 13 l.

The journey to where was have used the van overnight is 40 mls is very hill and very bendy. I can only assume therefore that 3/4 opr more slops over the top or out of the overflow?

So not only have we a grossly inadequate sized tank but we cant even use it wild for 1 night let alone three unless theres water on the site.

Is there a problem in sealing up the overflow (permanently?)


----------



## woldsweather (Mar 4, 2016)

ScamperVan said:


> That doesn't sound right. If you've been using the motorhome at temperatures below about 5 deg C it's possible that the safety valve is being activated and dumping all your water.
> 
> Can you give further details of your motorhome? Water tank capacity? Boiler type?



The dealer tells me there is no safety valve to empty the hot tank in cold weather on ours.


----------



## woldsweather (Mar 4, 2016)

GWAYGWAY said:


> Methinks you did not fill it up fully.  Forget the gauge on the panels, they lie like politicians. Fill it  'til it flows over, and then you will be full.  I keep meaning to put a sight tube on the side of mine but at the moment I lift the seat over the tank and watch it till it is full. The gauge say 2/3 when at 1/3 and full at 2/3.  empty means  1/3 sometimes full to empty in one day but still 2/3.



I nfill it till it overflows, when I empty it I get around 40 l out - npathetically little;ew but it appears to be at full capacity.


----------



## woldsweather (Mar 4, 2016)

No gmail. I would see spam in Outlook.


----------



## woldsweather (Mar 4, 2016)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> Which motorhome do you have,



Elddis Compass Rambler 140


----------



## woldsweather (Mar 4, 2016)

izwozral said:


> You are not plugged into the mains so need to learn how to conserve water particularly if you are planning to go to remote areas. Carry extra water containers to extend the period of time between filling up. I have a 70 litre tank & carry a 25 litre container, this lasts me 10 days minimum.
> You have to adapt to living in a MH or find a way to put wheels on your house!



I appear to have 40 l tank and we ran out in 1 night no shower and no water to wash up. Only 13 l came out of waste and we used an additional 6 l bottle.


----------



## woldsweather (Mar 4, 2016)

ScamperVan said:


> That doesn't sound right. If you've been using the motorhome at temperatures below about 5 deg C it's possible that the safety valve is being activated and dumping all your water.
> 
> Can you give further details of your motorhome? Water tank capacity? Boiler type?



Truma boiler (dealer doesn't know capacity probably 10 l), 40 or 45 l fresh tank we think (dealer doesn't know). He says there is no mechanism to dump water in cold weather on the hot water tank.


----------



## woldsweather (Mar 4, 2016)

Warickman said:


> We have a basin in our shower so put some hot water in the basin soap all over from that then rinse of with the shower  job done



We hadn't enough water to do this on our 1 night out.


----------



## woldsweather (Mar 4, 2016)

Morphology said:


> Also check your freshwater tank overflow.
> 
> Mine is 110L, and has a vertical pipe screwed into the drain hole in the bottom. The first few times I used the van, I'd find that I could lose 1/3 of a tank through the overflow whilst driving. Yes, I know there's an argument for never driving around carrying 100Kg of water, but sometimes it's comforting to leave home with a fairly full fresh tank and an empty loo, and know that I don't have to find any services for at least 4 days.
> 
> ...



I think that this is the problem I am losing half or more of the tank enroute. Not sure what you mean by a one way valve?? Is there any problem in just blocking the overflow so you fill till you see the water in the filler hole?


----------



## woldsweather (Mar 4, 2016)

witzend said:


> What happened to the water in those min's did your frost dump valve open at some time on your journey if you didn't use it in a few mins it had to go some where these valve are notorious for opening when they feel like it for no reason. 45 ltr is a small tank though



The dealer says my hot tank hasn't a release to dump water in cold weather.


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Mar 4, 2016)

woldsweather said:


> The dealer says my hot tank hasn't a release to dump water in cold weather.



I just had a look at the user manual and it says 

(vi) Open both the blue and grey
drain outlets on the outside of your
motorhome.

Have you got both a blue and a grey drain tap.

problem is they have one user manual that covers all there models.

I take by hot tank you mean the cold water storage tank


----------



## woldsweather (Mar 4, 2016)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> I just had a look at the user manual and it says
> 
> (vi) Open both the blue and grey
> drain outlets on the outside of your
> ...



By hot tank I meant hot tank?? Yes there's a blue and grey but surely they have to be closed unless you are draining down?


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Mar 4, 2016)

woldsweather said:


> By hot tank I meant hot tank?? Yes there's a blue and grey but surely they have to be closed unless you are draining down?



Ok, by hot tank you mean the boiler, so for the cold storage tank there is the blue drain tap, if that was closed then it was not that that drained your water. On my Adria you have to drain the boiler and leave the pump running to drain the tank, which is a bit of a pain, I`m planning fitting a drain valve like yours, a lot handier


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Mar 4, 2016)

Might be an idea to measure out 45 litres and fill up the tank to make sure its all going in, and also staying in, on a previous MH I had, a Lunar Roadstar 620, I could not fill the tank because overflow pipe was pushed into the tank and it was only half filled when the water ran out of the overflow, the dealer fixed that for me. Hope you get it sorted bud,


----------



## Yogihughes (Mar 4, 2016)

I have an Autoquest 130 with the same capacity water tank as yours, 45 ltrs.
I normally fill it with about 35 litres or so when going out for a few days.
This is only used for washing etc. I also carry approx 20 litres of drinking water used for coffee, tea etc.
As others have said it will be through experience that you will find your own ideal way of conserving water.
Take heart, we have all learned that using a MH can be great fun and a bit "niggly" at times.

Yes, only open both blue and grey drain taps when draining down.


----------



## woldsweather (Mar 4, 2016)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> Might be an idea to measure out 45 litres and fill up the tank to make sure its all going in, and also staying in, on a previous MH I had, a Lunar Roadstar 620, I could not fill the tank because overflow pipe was pushed into the tank and it was only half filled when the water ran out of the overflow, the dealer fixed that for me. Hope you get it sorted bud,



The dealer measured it in and out. I lost 12 litres on a level straight 15 ml drive home. I must lose most of the tank in my 40 ml bendy hilly trip to where we go with the van.


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 4, 2016)

have you filled up with water and then driven round town with someone following you in a car  looking to see where/whether any excess water is actually coming out of ?


----------



## sasquatch (Mar 4, 2016)

I've come in late to this and I have just jumped to the last page. My van is a Hymer,fitted with a Trauma combi which has an automatic 'dump' valve'. When I first got it just after Christmas,we went away in it,I knew about the valve,but a poor changeover did not indicate where it was. I eventually located it and it solved the problem of losing ALL the water,in very cold weather you can hold the valve in with a clothes peg until the boiler comes up to temperature. We cam into motorhoming over 40 years ago after   tent camping which taught us stewardship of resources especially water. We still carry water containers with us as a back up and to make it easier to refill the main tank.
I hope al the information on here will help you with your problem.


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Mar 4, 2016)

woldsweather said:


> The dealer measured it in and out. I lost 12 litres on a level straight 15 ml drive home. I must lose most of the tank in my 40 ml bendy hilly trip to where we go with the van.



Like Delica says, get someone to follow you, with the Adria I have now, the tank is under one of the seats and you can see where the water goes in, but the Lunar was under the van and the entry hole was on the top of the tank where you couldn`t see it, prob a bit like yours, it would be good to be able to see where it entered the tank, if it enters low down it could be leaking where the pipe clamps onto the inlet.


----------



## woldsweather (Mar 4, 2016)

sasquatch said:


> I've come in late to this and I have just jumped to the last page. My van is a Hymer,fitted with a Trauma combi which has an automatic 'dump' valve'. When I first got it just after Christmas,we went away in it,I knew about the valve,but a poor changeover did not indicate where it was. I eventually located it and it solved the problem of losing ALL the water,in very cold weather you can hold the valve in with a clothes peg until the boiler comes up to temperature. We cam into motorhoming over 40 years ago after   tent camping which taught us stewardship of resources especially water. We still carry water containers with us as a back up and to make it easier to refill the main tank.
> I hope al the information on here will help you with your problem.



THe dealer sdays we haven't got the type of valve that releases the water


----------



## woldsweather (Mar 4, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> have you filled up with water and then driven round town with someone following you in a car  looking to see where/whether any excess water is actually coming out of ?



Could it come out anywhere other that the overflow?


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 4, 2016)

isn't that we  are all trying to find out ?


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Mar 4, 2016)

woldsweather said:


> Could it come out anywhere other that the overflow?



Well anything is possible, it could be a flaw in the tank body or a crack in it, but more likely to be where a joint is,


----------



## woldsweather (Mar 4, 2016)

But the dealer has had it in for 4 days stood on dry concrete and hasn't found a leak.


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Mar 4, 2016)

woldsweather said:


> But the dealer has had it in for 4 days stood on dry concrete and hasn't found a leak.



Probably wont show up until its moving, or it maybe hasn`t got a leak


----------



## QFour (Mar 4, 2016)

sasquatch said:


> I've come in late to this and I have just jumped to the last page. My van is a Hymer,fitted with a Trauma combi which has an automatic 'dump' valve'. When I first got it just after Christmas,we went away in it,I knew about the valve,but a poor changeover did not indicate where it was. I eventually located it and it solved the problem of losing ALL the water,in very cold weather you can hold the valve in with a clothes peg until the boiler comes up to temperature. We cam into motorhoming over 40 years ago after   tent camping which taught us stewardship of resources especially water. We still carry water containers with us as a back up and to make it easier to refill the main tank.
> I hope al the information on here will help you with your problem.



Not a good idea BOILERS are expensive and freezing not covered by guarantee. It's the same with ALL Safety features someone always finds another way. The control panel on our Pilote has a light showing a tap. If you set the control panel so tap light is off then hay presto the pump doesn't run. The frost stat works as it should and just drains the Truma Boiler. Simple really. Saves going and buying a new boiler because you forgot the peg.

Found another useful feature as well. Glad the Dealer told me about it. The drain for the tank is a plug with a chain inside the tank. Plunge hand into freezing water find chain and pull. Simple .. Good old French. The previous Swift had a plastic tap at the back underneath covered in all sorts of yuk. It leaked as 100lts of water tried to push it's way past. Wonder if the new owner found the cork in the tap spout.

..


----------



## QFour (Mar 4, 2016)

We went down to Padstow end November. Stopped at local swimming baths for a swim and shower. Saves on water. Must admit though that 45lts is not much. Can you not put another tank under one of the seats and a small pump to move the water about. They use all sorts of tanks in boats so it may be worth a look at one of the chandlers.

..

Looking for water leaks from internal tanks ..




..


----------



## badgerdid (Mar 4, 2016)

woldsweather said:


> I think that this is the problem I am losing half or more of the tank enroute. Not sure what you mean by a one way valve?? Is there any problem in just blocking the overflow so you fill till you see the water in the filler hole?



I fitted a tap to the end of my overflow, or could you fit one in between, when im filling the tank i turn the tap on, then when the water starts running out i turn it off, then stop filling. Maybe this could be a solution? 
the main reason i fitted the tap was to stop bugs/spiders etc getting into tank when parked up. Mine is a self build so not sure how easy it is to fit one in a factory built mh.

At least it would rule out the problem being the overflow when moving.


----------



## woldsweather (Mar 4, 2016)

QFour said:


> We went down to Padstow end November. Stopped at local swimming baths for a swim and shower. Saves on water. Must admit though that 45lts is not much. Can you not put another tank under one of the seats and a small pump to move the water about. They use all sorts of tanks in boats so it may be worth a look at one of the chandlers.
> 
> ..
> 
> ...



The dealer says he can fir another tank £650. But I would quite like to know why my 45 l reduces to 8 litres by the time I get on site.


----------



## woldsweather (Mar 4, 2016)

Is there any problem blocking the overflow (permamently)?


----------



## QFour (Mar 4, 2016)

So you fill up with water and drive to destination. Turn tap on and get 15Lts of water out. How much water is still in the tank. If it has a submersible pump and the pipe to the bottom of the tank has come off then you will only get a limited amount of water out. If you have an external pump then it maybe the hose into the tank has been pulled out. So you need to find out if you have water in the tank at the end of the trip. Hope that's a good enough explanation. £650 for a new tank is a bit OTT. You should be able to fit one yourself. We carry 100lr round with us but when we are Wilding I put a couple of extra 25ltr bottle in the shower compartment.

Try putting a balloon over the overflow pipe and see if it collects any water.

..


----------



## Chris356 (Mar 4, 2016)

A shower? In our T5 we just had a pack of wet wipes did the job


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 4, 2016)

We didn`t even have a tap    :sad:    i had to row uphill every morning to bring a pail of water back for me mam      :scared:


----------



## 4maddogs (Mar 4, 2016)

woldsweather said:


> At last! Someone else who cant face the day without a shower!



Nor can I!
The important thing is tht you want a shower so hearing others say they were hung upside down on washing lines and showered with a cold hose when they were lads is not helpful (OK so I exagerate!).
45l is very small, but if you do as some have suggested and carry containers you will manage (short of changing the MH you will have to). There are ways of topping up the tank with the containers without giving your legs that all important shower. These often involve pumps for ease if that is possible or funnels which need an extra hand in my opinion. 
Your aquaroll can live in the shower when you are not using it, but do put a rubber mat down to stop it bouncing around and breaking the floor. It can live under the van once you have stopped.

The ecocamel shower head is supposed to be a water saver, but the best method is the wet, wash, rinse method. My shower has a lever you turn so you can leave the mixer on then press the lever to release the water.

Enjoy it. you will just have to spend a bit longer looking for water, but it is not hard to find taps, especially for the aquaroll.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Mar 4, 2016)

Chris356 said:


> A shower? In our T5 we just had a pack of wet wipes did the job



Yuk !
Got to have at least one shower a day or I get withdrawal symptoms lol !


----------



## QFour (Mar 4, 2016)

*SOLVED .. For all you CLEAN People*

..




..

You just have to think outside the BOX  :lol-061:

..


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Mar 4, 2016)

If you want another tank then go to CAK Tanks the equipment suppliers and they have loads of every shape and description that will fit somewhere or other on you van, you can even join them together with a link pipe or have separate pumps and fill points.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 4, 2016)

I must say, I've had several flexi tanks on different boats, and I have one on my latest boat.

They really are very good and easy to fit.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Mar 4, 2016)

I’ve used rigid and flexi and for ease of fitting would go for flexi every time in a vehicle. Not so straightforward on a boat, because rigid tanks are usually securely fixed in place, whereas flexis can move and if you roll they may not settle back into the original position.


----------



## witzend (Mar 4, 2016)

Before you think about fitting another tank I suggest you find the leak I can understand having a leak and not seeing where its leaking from but not seeing it puzzles me


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Mar 4, 2016)

Sorry, I was talking about liveaboards, not the ‘quick dash round the buoys and back to the clubhouse’ brigade.

We helped a couple who got caught at anchor in a tramontana and rolled 360. Fortunately they were in their bunks with hatches closed and didn’t get hurt, but the mess!!! Their flexi extra freshwater tank was held in place with straps, but that didn’t stop it moving and ripping out the filler fitting. We couldn’t find an easy way to repair it, so they ordered a new tank; they were going to hold the new one in place with webbing. I didn’t meet them again so don’t know the outcome.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 4, 2016)

Edina said:


> I’ve used rigid and flexi and for ease of fitting would go for flexi every time in a vehicle. Not so straightforward on a boat, because rigid tanks are usually securely fixed in place, whereas flexis can move and if you roll they may not settle back into the original position.



Mine is wedged in the forepeak Chris, and when full it is bigger than the aperture it fit's through under the front 'V' seating so can't go anywhere.

It moulds itself nicely to the bilge and hull and adds ballast, so when at displacement speeds it helps steering, but if ever I wanted the boat to plane, the extra weight at the front would also help to get over the hump.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Mar 4, 2016)

The couple I mentioned were both suffering food poisoning (we think) and had anchored up in a cala, not bothering to listen to forecasts. Don't know if you've experienced the tramontana but it hits really fast and with hardly any warning; people said look out for cigar shaped clouds, but they seem to occur the same time the wind hits. I really miss my sailing, but good to look back on.

Sorry for highjacking the thread!!


----------



## ScamperVan (Mar 4, 2016)

Sorry, reacting to this before reading the rest of the thread.

The op has learned so much since the original question was asked - it is exactly why these forums can be useful - to eliminate the obvious/previously experienced before involving expensive dealers.


----------



## Tony Lee (Mar 4, 2016)

The water heater dump valve can't have opened because they don't self reset and anyway I imagine someone would have noticed the spreading pool of water under the van as he refilled. One thing to check though as it could have been open since you bought it and the comprehensive pre-delivery walk-through that proper dealers ALWAYS do somehow didn't catch it.

I guess someone has helpfully mentioned the clothes peg trick to keep it from happening when conditions are marginal. Or suggested you  run the HWS when travelling in freezing weather so it can't happen.

One possible solution is the tank overflow pipe is arranged so that as you go around a corner or up or down a hill, water starts flowing out of the overflow pipe and a siphon is set up which dumps most of your water by virtue of the tank collapsing and allowing the siphon to continue.  Plenty of stories of half-million dollar US motorhomes having the same problem.

Still, a motorhome with a 40 litre water tank is a bit of a joke when similar size vehicles properly designed have 100 litre tanks without sacrificing anything.

Please don't take any notice of the almost abusive posts some ignorants have dished out (at least in the first three pages after which it got a bit repetitive). I guess in their perfect wisdom and infinite experience they have forgotten their early days and their manners.


----------



## Yorkcov (Mar 4, 2016)

Clunegapyears said:


> Seriously ... enjoy the freeing up of time that you don't have to shower every day.  People didn't in the 'olden' days.  We are full timing ... shower every 3-5 days ... mostly when my hair gets me down.  Wet wipes or a strip wash do the trick.  Our water lasts 2-3 days.  Fill up at petrol stations, aires etc.



Explore Tenna wet wipes. They are a good size and designed to be an alternative to body washing. I shower every 3 or 4 days and use wet wipes in between. (But I am a single camper and only I have to put up with the consequences!!)
Alan


----------



## ScamperVan (Mar 4, 2016)

ScamperVan said:


> Sorry, reacting to this before reading the rest of the thread.
> 
> The op has learned so much since the original question was asked - it is exactly why these forums can be useful - to eliminate the obvious/previously experienced before involving expensive dealers.



Edit: Apologies again... I'm substituting "can" for "absolutely are"  -  We were virgin motorhomers, joined as soon as we bought one ( 3 years ago - we are now virgins minus 1)  and have learned so much, we salute you all - THANK YOU


----------



## Yorkcov (Mar 4, 2016)

woldsweather said:


> Have found a local company who can make a water tank if theres room, so will take van for them to have a look.



Not sure where you are but I can recommend Cak Tanks Motorhome accessories Caravan accessories spare parts Horsebox Race van camper Marine based in Kenilworth. They make hundreds of tanks of different dimensions to fit numerous campervan and boat specifications. They also have a fitting service.

Alan


----------



## Peisinoe (Mar 4, 2016)

*Water*

Scampervan may be right in that the temperature valve may be tripping and dumping water.  We have a 150lt tank and we live just like home with shower, washing tea etc with no problems for a week wild camping.  I do stick 2 20lt water carrier in boot just in case but have not used them.


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 4, 2016)

I have a huge water tank  and fill it till it overflows as I don't trust the gauges.   When I have gone round a corner a bit fast sometimes,  then some water will spill out of the overflow pipe and will continue to do so  until the water in the tank reaches a state of levelish equilibrium again.   I can feel it on the steering as it re settles itself. 

Another tip for water conservancy:-   instead of a flat bottomed standard washing up bowl, look for a  round plastic mixing bowl with a small flat base and angular sides -  they will hold  a lot less water than a traditional one  -   and you can then wash one item at a time successfully.

But I would deffo get another tank or two fitted - or replace your current small one with a bigger one if you have the space.  If you want to stay off piste, so to speak, water will be your most precious resource. 

you will find a solution....   :wave:


----------



## woldsweather (Mar 6, 2016)

Well the latest is I filled up my (possibly 45 l tank) and drove 40 miles to my destination for the night. I topped up once there and it took 22 litres to re-fill l. I was in a car park with toilets so could but really this is hopeless for wild camping. Should I just block up the overflow?


----------



## woldsweather (Mar 6, 2016)

QFour said:


> So you fill up with water and drive to destination. Turn tap on and get 15Lts of water out. How much water is still in the tank. If it has a submersible pump and the pipe to the bottom of the tank has come off then you will only get a limited amount of water out. If you have an external pump then it maybe the hose into the tank has been pulled out. So you need to find out if you have water in the tank at the end of the trip. Hope that's a good enough explanation. £650 for a new tank is a bit OTT. You should be able to fit one yourself. We carry 100lr round with us but when we are Wilding I put a couple of extra 25ltr bottle in the shower compartment.
> 
> Try putting a balloon over the overflow pipe and see if it collects any water.
> 
> ..



See recentpost - took 22 litres to top up at destination so really useless for wild camping there happened to be a tap in the car park.


----------



## woldsweather (Mar 6, 2016)

Yorkcov said:


> Not sure where you are but I can recommend Cak Tanks Motorhome accessories Caravan accessories spare parts Horsebox Race van camper Marine based in Kenilworth. They make hundreds of tanks of different dimensions to fit numerous campervan and boat specifications. They also have a fitting service.
> 
> Alan



LOng way from East Yorkshire.


----------



## woldsweather (Mar 6, 2016)

GWAYGWAY said:


> THE CLOTHES PEG.  obviously never been told about it. Just do not forget to take it off when it gets cold and not using the van.



The dealer says the boiler is not the type that empty themselves in cold weather. I find that half the cold tank is lost on a journey presumably via the overflow.


----------



## woldsweather (Mar 6, 2016)

Can you explain this last line - baffled.

It took 22 litres to top up the cold tank recently after leaving home full on arrival at destination, so I think that says its going down the overflow? Useless for wild camping then.


----------



## ScamperVan (Mar 6, 2016)

It seems you aren't the only one with this problem. Apologies if you've already done this search. Pick out the motorhome site/CC results - suggestions include bunging up the overflow, internal end of overflow is too low in tank, rerouting overflow and fitting tap...

I'm not very "handy' and much of what is written is completely over my head but maybe it'll make sense to you..


overflow tank motorhome - Google Search

water overflow problem motorhome - Google Search


----------



## woldsweather (Mar 6, 2016)

ScamperVan said:


> It seems you aren't the only one with this problem. Apologies if you've already done this search. Pick out the motorhome site/CC results - suggestions include bunging up the overflow, internal end of overflow is too low in tank, rerouting overflow and fitting tap...
> 
> I'm not very "handy' and much of what is written is completely over my head but maybe it'll make sense to you..
> 
> ...



Totally 'unhandy' here too and reliant on dealers!


----------



## Twaite (Mar 6, 2016)

If you watch you tube u can watch many motor home videos!! 
Granted a lot are American but helpful tips etc 
If it's a emergency buy the 5 litre spring water from supermarkets £1


----------



## barryd (Mar 6, 2016)

Your problem does sound like the overflow.  I had a similar problem in my Kontiki.  Would fill up then thrash the van around a few mountains only to find I had lost a third or more of the water on arrival somewhere.

So finally in answer to the question you keep asking. YES!  You can block the overflow.

Well you can on ours.  The issue is as Wint pointed out is that you will experience a small problem with filling as there will be blow back out of the filler hole as there is no flow through of air.  All you need to do on ours though to avoid wet feet is just reduce the flow slightly.  Once its full it just gushes back out the filler so you know your full.

I tried two really high tech methods to achieve this.  The first one was I found a bit of twig whilst parked next to Lake Annecy when I first discovered the problem and I whittled it down with a pen knife to make a wooden bung which I then stuffed in the overflow inside the tank.  Problem was it kept coming out and floating around in the tank and was impossible to fish out. 

The second attempt was much more successful.  I got the pen knife out again and fashioned a rubber bung which I then stuck in the bottom of the overflow pipe under the van. This stayed in and works perfectly but as I said a bit of a pain to fill but not impossible.  The result is we fill with 100 litres and arrive with a 100 litres so you should be able to do the same albeit with 40 litres.

Of course if I knew how to use tools  I would fit a little inline tap outside the tank on the over flow pipe which I could turn to open when filling and then shut before driving off.  This would be an ideal solution as it would allow the flow of air to fill the tank but once closed would prevent the precious water escaping the van.  Being a DIY retard though I can only dream of such technical achievements but I hereby patent the idea so anyone who actually does it can either pay me or do mine FOC. 

Finally your separate loo filler may look like its permanently full of water but there will be a little glass tell tale tube somewhere showing the actual water level.

Finally, Finally, we also carry a plastic 25 litre water carrier that sits next to the sink which we use for drinking water etc.  Means an extra day of grid and I can wack it on the back of the scooter and go and find water to fill the internal tank although that is fraught with danger as its heavy so you need to watch the corners and your back when your trying to fill the external tank.


----------



## woldsweather (Mar 6, 2016)

The point of overflow looks totally inaccessible to my skills. I think with only 4 nights out we have to keep banging on at the same dealer especially as we have also got:

Microwave stopped working
Toilet seemingly not functioning correctly.
Gas fire stopped working
Invertor possibly not functioning correctly.
Engine dead occasionally on turning ignition.
Engine turning over fore ages (just once) before starting.

This is a shorter list than our first van which we had 9 faults with (different dealer) and eventually got our money back on but that cost £7 k and this one £28 K for which I would expect something that worked. Anything else I bought that didn't work you would get your money back but apparently mot motorhomes.


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 6, 2016)

oh dear...  I can so sympathise  -  my van had loads of things wrong with it when I bought it - and the frustration level I experienced was not fun -  as initially I didn't know what I was doing nor what various switches etc did in the van.   Gradually with a huge amount of help from here I learnt a lot more. 

I really think that going to a meeting would be a great idea where you can get face to face help from well experienced people on this forum. They can show you things and explain things that it is very difficult to visual from a post here on a forum.

Taking things one at a time...   what is the problem with the toilet ?

Which part of the country are you in ?


----------



## woldsweather (Mar 6, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> oh dear...  I can so sympathise  -  my van had loads of things wrong with it when I bought it - and the frustration level I experienced was not fun -  as initially I didn't know what I was doing nor what various switches etc did in the van.   Gradually with a huge amount of help from here I learnt a lot more.
> 
> I really think that going to a meeting would be a great idea where you can get face to face help from well experienced people on this forum. They can show you things and explain things that it is very difficult to visual from a post here on a forum.
> 
> ...



In East Yorkshire.

Had a caravan for 3 years so the cassette look similar. When pushed into place the top bit slides. When flushed the water comes out but when the emptying mechanism is pressed a circlur disc drops a few mm and certainly not enough to let paper down. Never seen a working one so don't know what it should do,


----------



## woldsweather (Mar 6, 2016)

Do you mean turn the knob on the cassette before sliding it in? Any way it'll be back in all this week it was with the dealer all last week.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 6, 2016)

woldsweather said:


> Do you mean turn the knob on the cassette before sliding it in? Any way it'll be back in all this week it was with the dealer all last week.



No, the large flush button should turn anti-clockwise to slide the disc to the open position and clockwise to close it again.


----------



## sasquatch (Mar 6, 2016)

Never ever believe what a dealer tells you,they will make up any kind of fairy story firstly to sell a vehicle and afterwards to avoid warranty implications. Find the model name and number of your boiler.It may be worth taking the vehicle to someone else to examine it
With regards to your toilet issue the operating knob has to positioned to be inline with the receiver that opens the valve,which should always be open before you 'act', and closed for cassette removal,the cassette valve should always be closed when inserting or removal.
As previously stated there are many useful vids on Youtube.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 6, 2016)

Robmac said:


> No, the large flush button should turn anti-clockwise to slide the disc to the open position and clockwise to close it again.



May be worth posting the make/model of your loo, as some have a separate handle to open the blade.


----------



## woldsweather (Mar 6, 2016)

One loo attached


----------



## Robmac (Mar 6, 2016)

A quick look at the manual David has supplied shows that the blade handle is just to the rear of the flush button.

Try that and let us know how you get on.


----------



## woldsweather (Mar 6, 2016)

I move the blade handle but nothing happens in the pan.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 6, 2016)

woldsweather said:


> I move the blade handle but nothing happens in the pan.



Sounds like a job for the dealer to sort out. Or as David said, a bit of dismantling if you want to have a go yourself.


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 6, 2016)

wolds is not a DIYer  -  like me  -  it took me ages to work out that my toilet round operating switch had 2 functions...  one using a depressing movement -  to get water into the pan and a twisting movement to open the slot leading to the cassette storage box.   (its not the same WC as yours wolds)  -  but it taught me to push/twist/turn/up/down/round/about with every switch I was having trouble with..... 

This must be driving you mad..

I hope you are taking a list of items written down with you on your next visit to the dealer.   When they says 'its fixed' get them to show you how it all works  and  don't let them rush you....  

good luck

on a positive note - if you decide this water tank capacity business means there's nota  big enough water system for you and you decide to sell it on, then at least all the niggles will have been sorted out.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 6, 2016)

If you do go back to your dealer, use your 'phone to video any demonstration. This makes a good reference point until you are used to the van.


----------



## woldsweather (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks for all the help folks, back to the dealer soon, though not tomorrow, hospital appointment.


----------



## woldsweather (Mar 6, 2016)

Many things!


----------



## Duetto 1999 (Mar 6, 2016)

I have a question for you woldsweather if I may.
Did your dealer spend a few hours going over your MH with you when you picked it up? Did he/she demonstrate everything working?

I am totally new to this Motor Home lark myself but my dealer did both of the above with me (just a couple of weeks ago) and I spent way, way fewer pounds than you have.
I drove off the forecourt feeling I was at least in possession of the basics.
When you take it back to the dealer, if they haven't given you a thorough briefing and demonstration, then I suggest you ask for one. 
All the best


----------



## woldsweather (Mar 6, 2016)

Yes. Took about 45 mins. These things just don't work now.


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 6, 2016)

have you googled the dealer to see if he has a "reputation" of any sort ?


----------



## woldsweather (Mar 6, 2016)

I cant say I have they are 15 miles away next one 25 then you are looking at 50 miles


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 6, 2016)

fore warned is forearmed....  if they have bad reviews they wont be happy if they know that YOU know that...   they will assume that you will add to the reviews in a negative manner

Don't take offence  -  but I think you are thinking short term here  - if you had to go to another dealer (if this one proved poor) then a few extra miles to get your  van ready for a lifetime of enjoyment is not really a problem is it ?


----------



## woldsweather (Mar 6, 2016)

Google

Don't see any reviews of them.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Mar 6, 2016)

Another thought has just hovered in front of me. I bought an angled plastic pipe with a threaded  end so that I could drill a hole at the bottom of my tank, fit a pipe and put it into view so that I can actually see the  water level and not believe the lying sod of a gauge which say what it feels.  full at half empty a 2/3  etc etc. The sight tube is pretty failsafe as long as the end is a lot higher than the top of the water and with a restriction in it to stop slopping  water out.


----------



## jammy vestor (Mar 6, 2016)

*Water*

Under the sale of goods act the motorhome should be fit for purpose and last a reasonable length of time. Your first action must be to notify the dealer of all your grievance's, and then give them the opportunity to sort them. I would suggest you ask for a bigger tank to be installed too. If they do not sort it all out, threaten to contact your solicitor, Trading standards, News paper and all the internet blog sites. This will ultimately be your only course of action if they call your bluff!  Another piece of advice is to learn everything there is to know about your motorhome. When it is out of warranty you will be paying through the nose for your lack of ability to maintain everything. Get a WORKSHOP manual (not to be confused with the DRIVERS or operations manual) for your make and model and read every page, it will be worth every penny and save you days of worry and loss of enjoyment on the road. A local mechanic will need it in the event of a breakdown for reference information and wiring diagrams etc. Having a manual greatly improves your chances of getting back on the road and continuing your holiday! With the question you asked about the vent, it can safely be blocked up when travelling, but I would not block it permanently or when drawing water from the system as it could damage the tank.


----------



## jammy vestor (Mar 6, 2016)

*Water*

I had another thought that maybe you could not find the vent. So park on the level, fill the tank to the brim. Then move a short distance and park on a gradient, look for the water dripping out underneath probably in the tank area, if you cant see it turn the vehicle around to another angle and park again, look under again. For the amount you are loosing it must be obvious or worse leaking into the inside somewhere. I would have thought you would have a condensation or damp issue if this were the case.


----------



## woldsweather (Mar 6, 2016)

Isnt it just over flowing from the overflow. Don't I see where its coming from when I fill till it overflow's?


----------



## El Veterano (Mar 7, 2016)

woldsweather said:


> Isnt it just over flowing from the overflow. Don't I see where its coming from when I fill till it overflow's?



My Chausson has a 140ltr tank (it actually states 162Ltr stamped on the tank itself, but the Chausson manual says 140 so will have to go with that). This lasts two of us for between 3 to 4 days, having a shower each, every day. When I fill the tank there is no overflow except out of the hole that I am filling it up with, and when it comes gushing out of that, I know it's full. 
As for some of you using wet-wipes I find that pretty basic to say least, and I sincerley hope that you don't flush them down the cassette as they are the worst thing ever to put into the sewage system. Ask a sewage worker, I did. 
But don't get me wrong, having spent at least 2 trips scuba diving in the Red Sea, (way back in time (1988 & 1992) when the now massive international resort of Sharm-El-Sheik didn't even exist), and sleeping rough in the Sinai desert for over a week at a time, I am perfectly capable of going without a shower for a while if needs must. But, if you do have the facility of a shower on board a MH, my preference would be to use it.


----------



## jammy vestor (Mar 8, 2016)

woldsweather said:


> Isnt it just over flowing from the overflow. Don't I see where its coming from when I fill till it overflow's?



The overflow is the vent! I get the impression that you possess very little to zero mechanical ability. I recommend you find yourself a friend or neighbour to look over these problems experienced, with you, before you go to the dealer. It is better to remain silent and let people suspect you a fool, than open your trap and remove all doubt! In this case it will be better you don't fiddle with anything, you may be endangering yourself and your loved ones. Many systems onboard contain stored energy, the incorrect operation or release of this can cause serious injury or death. You have no option but to part with your cash in the years to come!


----------

